
The Symbolism Survey (2011) - Tomte
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2011/12/05/document-the-symbolism-survey/
======
jasode
_, he thought the surveys could settle a conflict with his English teacher by
proving that symbols weren’t lying beneath the texts they read like buried
treasure awaiting discovery._

 _I recently spoke with Bruce McAllister by phone about his recollections of
his literature survey. There is a pleasing symmetry in the fact that the one-
time student seeking knowledge has devoted most of his career to teaching.
McAllister, [...] —taught literature and writing at the University of Redlands
in southern California for nearly twenty-five years._

It's unfortunate the journalist didn't use the opportunity with McAllister to
see if still he still disagrees with the "The Death of the Author"[1] and
continues to prioritize the "author intent"[2]

(A reader who sides with "The Death of the Author" might find the writers'
survey answers to be interesting, but not authoritative.)

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_of_the_Author](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_of_the_Author)

[2][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authorial_intent](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authorial_intent)

